# Sue Colby's Queen rearing Classes



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Anyone know when the next classes are???


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's the link to her class schedule. Plan on Mid-May. http://www174.pair.com/birdland/Breeding/class.html


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Chef, these classes are TERRIFIC! I have been twice and really enjoyed both sessions. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


----------



## cmq (Aug 12, 2003)

VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. She also goes over selection and her I.I classes are excellent also.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am gonna go this year for sure!!!

Sheri... u comin????


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hmmmm, maybe....I was going to say it is a bit of a distance for me, but you are coming all the way from Washington!
I am undecided on whether that one or the one with Marla Spivik in MN. Maybe both!
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Sheri:

I emailed Sue and she said in May again. I prefer Sue's over Marla's becaue I have Marlas book and video and wasent too impresed with her method. I would like to stay away from having to use a swarm box when rearing queens. It just takes too long to do it that way for me.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Chef:

Perhaps, it takes long, but I believe the extra effort is worth the result. I've done some pollination, some honey production, nuc sales and a little bit of queen rearing and have concluded that it is all hard work. There is no easy money in beekeeping except perhaps on the spending side.

The best cells I have ever gotten (except next years ones)have come from swarm boxes.

Jean-Marc


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Chef
How does Sue do it?
We used swarm boxes (we have always called them 'starter hives') basically because that is the way we initially saw it done.....had good results.
I think I like the MN Hygenics a bit better than the Carniolans too, wouldn't mind a mix of the two. I don't suppose that matters much unless they let you keep the queen(s) you make, lol. I will need to look at the curriculum to decide which one is more geared to commercial production as that is what we need, plus I want to get into II.
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

sheri

AI= Sue Colby!!! see??? ITS MADE FOR YOU!!


It would be nice to see you there if you went. 

I guess I am not meaning that it is hard work but the resources that it takes. If you have a lot of hive or even a good few hives, it would be ok but this year I was strapped with new hives and didnt want to risk honey production of the two good hives I had. Make since?? 

I was also discouraged because at the beggining of this year, I had my strong hives in an out yard which the drive got to me but at the end of the year, I had the hives at the house which made it easier.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd go, but it's just too far to justifiy it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

come on peggjam... everyone is doing it....


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I am thinking on it I am not sure how big of class Sue will have or a limit.There are 3 of us that would like to go.I was just telling BurkeyDave we should take the class.I am aure one of us will go.It is not far from here and figure anything you can lean that close by is well worth it.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks like the II part is a seperate class. Doesn't look like Marla offers anything along this line at all.
The more I look at Sue's curriculum, the more I wonder if I would get much out of the basic queen rearing class. I'd love the lecture/seminar parts and would love to hear about the other ways of q rearing ,but as for the hands on......I grafted about 1000 larvae, think I got enough practice. 
I will have to look to see if I can justify the cost/time. Sure would be fun, tho!
How many people are in the class?
Sheri


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like "The Art of Queen Rearing" course is already full. Darn.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

That is last years, I hope. Anyone have a link to next year's schedule? 
Sheri


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I emailed her and she will have it soon.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

There was 21 in the class I was in "I think"


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I have contacted Sue she is going to post her 2007 schedule in January.If you contact her now she will email the info when she gets it ready.

I think there will be 3 of us from here going.I figure it is well worth seeing how it is done Nuthing like hands on from a real pro.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

It is a terrific class. Highly recommended. Dr. Cobey is an excellent teacher and the class is very hands-on. I'm sure you will enjoy yourselves and learn a lot. Good luck!


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

Sue Cobey is Mrs. and not Dr


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

Uh, that would be Sue Cobey, not Colby. her schedule is posted on her website. It fills up early. I missed out twice.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

The classes are worth every penny. (and a lot more really)

I'm disapointed she's not offering and Advanced, advanced II class. I just don't know what I'll do next year. I did ask, she said she could use some help teaching the class









-Tim


----------

